# Coatesville still Rip's city..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> COATESVILLE - The new blacktop at the Ash Park basketball courts in Coatesville was packed down as tight as those who gathered along the freshly painted sidelines.
> 
> The pulse of hip-hop beats mixed with the screeches of referee whistles and cheers, and the youngsters who traded jump shots were having fun.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

You know this isn't the first event for kids I've heard about Rip doing *this off-season*... good guy...


----------

